# Need African Christmas Recipes



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I need a traditional African recipe to cook for my daughters Christmas around the world activity. I know that Africa is highly influenced by the English, but I am looking for something more traditional. Any help is appriciated.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

The best recommendation I can give is the Africa News Cookbook: African Cooking for Western Kitchens. You can find a used copy at http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/014...books&v=glance or get it from the library. It has recipes from all over Africa that are pretty authentic but I can only really speak for the Nigerian recipes (I'm Nigerian) and the Ethiopian ones. A lot of the recipes have been modified because certain ingredients are difficult to find here in the states (like teff for making injera which is part of Ethiopian cuisine or egusi for making a soup which is part of Nigerian cuisine). However, nowadays, there are more African markets and I think you could find the authentic ingredients. Hope that helps.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Did you try Recipe Source ? That's the first place I check for ethnic and international cuisines.

HTH!
~nick


----------



## mommyoftwo (Apr 6, 2004)

There is a great recipe for a squash and peanut soup in the current issue of cooking light mag. I guess that I'm not allowed to post it for copyright reasons but maybe your local library carries it. It looks really yummy.
Might be a problem for a school celebration though since peanuts are such a dangerous allergen.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Any particular region of Africa you're interested in? There are huge regional differences.

I'm from South Africa and some of our traditional foods are influenced by a combination of English, Dutch, Indian and Malay.


----------

